# New Camera



## skamrath1 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just got done building a light box to take pics. Here are a couple of them. I picked up a Nikon Coolpix P150. I dont know all the setting are yet lol. I am a total rookie with using a camera.  The third pic I cant figure out how to get the blue to show more at the same time show the strips in the lower barrel. Let me know what yall think.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 10, 2013)

Is this more what you had in mind?






If so, start by looking at your camera settings for white balance.  Then play with exposure.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## skamrath1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sylvanite said:


> Is this more what you had in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes this is what I was going for. Been trying to figure all that out lol


----------



## 76winger (Feb 10, 2013)

From your three photos I'm guessing you have everything on the camera still set on automatic. 

Assuming that: The different colors of the pens are throwing off the exposure as well as the white balance. Once you get that set to the type of lighting you're using you'll be able to work on other tweaking.


----------

